# HPS Ballast...



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi .Hope I am not being a nuisance....I bought what was said to be an HPS 400W light without a bulb..
Well I never persevered with it til I found out if it was what the seller said it was....

Since then I have discovered that an HPS ballast has a Transformer..a Capacitor(s) and an Igniter.....So clearly the light is not for a HPS bulb...it has no igniter??
I found this out when a complete HPS 400W was "dumped" on me ?

So It has a very similar Transformer in it to the one I purchased ...but the transformer wires are marked and one says Igniter ..Anyway it occurred to me that the other Transformer may have an igniter wire also?? and I wondered if it would be worth semi dismantling it to see one could see any markings on the transformer ...or maybe somebody can see in the photos posted....Any comment would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks Mk


----------

